# In the new format, how do I delete attachments?



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

I can see where I add, but can not find a delete on my attachments pop-up. Help. B


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply but for informations sake, one cannot delete attachments that were submitted in the Marketplace - For obvious reason one cannot edit or delete their own posts in the Marketplace area; the same goes for attachments.

You did the right thing in contacting Administrators to have your attachments removed


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> Sorry for the late reply but for informations sake, one cannot delete attachments that were submitted in the Marketplace - For obvious reason one cannot edit or delete their own posts in the Marketplace area; the same goes for attachments.
> 
> You did the right thing in contacting Administrators to have your attachments removed


How do we delete attachments everywhere else?


----------

